# Yet another question about weight limits



## amateurhour (Jun 6, 2014)

So I've got this 12 foot Sears Gamefisher that I love, but I'm deathly afraid to take anyone out on it, with me, because I have no idea what the weight capacity is. 

I'm a bigger guy (230 lbs, going down but slowly : ) ) and I'd like to take my friend out on it but I know he's about 220. 

That's way to much weight for a 12 foot right? I mean I feel like I always see big ol' boys down here in the south on little flatbottoms but I just don't want to risk it if I don't have to. 

Basically I'm looking for the MAX weight capacity on this thing. I don't know the exact dimensions, but along the top of the boat the back end is 48 inches and the front end is 36 inches, and it's 12 feet long. 

Thanks!


----------



## bassinmoon (Jun 6, 2014)

I say go for it......you will know after a couple minutes if it won't work!!


----------



## Mel Taylor (Jun 6, 2014)

You didn't mention a motor of other gear such as tackle boxes, coolers, etc. that you might be taking along. My guess is (and it's only a guess) that you would be running pretty close to maximum capacity with just the two of you in it without any other gear.


----------



## amateurhour (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah right now I've got 1 medium sized cooler up by the front bench, a trolling motor/battery, and my fishing gear, which is pretty light. I'd definitely say it adds another 75lbs though between battery, cooler, and gear.


----------



## Mel Taylor (Jun 6, 2014)

I assumed it was a vee hull and based my answer on my experience with that type of boat. If it is a flat bottomed jon boat I plead total ignorance. I've never even set foot in one of those and know absolutely nothing about weight capacity or anything else concerning them.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 13, 2014)

Get the width of the floor and the length, perhaps the depth too, and check boat manufacturers sites for similar models and their respective weight capacities. That should at least get you close to your boat's rating.


----------



## TNtroller (Jun 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=354930#p354930 said:


> amateurhour » Fri Jun 06, 2014 5:01 pm[/url]"]Yeah right now I've got 1 medium sized cooler up by the front bench, a trolling motor/battery, and my fishing gear, which is pretty light. I'd definitely say it adds another 75lbs though between battery, cooler, and gear.



TM batteries are heavier than you think, the TM/battery combo weigh 75# easy, probably closer to 100# just for those 2 items.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 16, 2014)

The coast guard has a formula that manufacturers have to use. Google it.


----------



## amateurhour (Jun 16, 2014)

Ha, hadn't checked this thread since the 6th but I found the limit. 

It's 335lbs persons, motor, and gear so unless I decide to mount up some 10 foot x 6 inch capped pvc pontoon floats it'll just be for me and the dogs : ) 

That's fine by me though, more room to stretch out.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 16, 2014)

This applies to kayaks, but probably has applicability to small tinnies, too.

When a manufacturer says a yak has a weight limit of, say, 350 lbs. kayakers often use 60% to 65% of that number for safety. That accounts for paddles, fishing gear, water, nets, etc. richg99. 


Rich


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 16, 2014)

335 lbs weight cap. in a 12 ft boat is the smallest cap. I have ever heard of. My boat is 16ft and it has 1300 lbs cap. total and 750 lbs for people. I know its apples and oranges but some kayaks have more than that. But you love it and thats what counts. Good fishing.
Tim


----------



## amateurhour (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah thing is I'm SURE that it will hold more than 335 lbs, which is why I started this thread. I see the 12 foot tracker toppers at Bass Pro though and even those have a cap of about 400lbs give or take. 

I'm sure a lot of it has to do with flat vs v hull, rivets vs all weld, and the gauge of aluminum used. This thing is pretty damn light so I doubt it's going to hold too much weight. 

Honestly I am happy with it and if I ever decide I'm not it's not very hard to find a good 14-16 foot aluminum in Nashville, they're a dime a dozen on craigslist here. I was mainly starting this thread because I had a buddy coming into town and it would be nice if we could both take the boat out, but I'll probably let him take the boat and I'll just use the fishing kayak.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 16, 2014)

https://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilder_s_handbook/safe_subc_parti.aspx


----------

